# Ave Maria Knights Templar Discussion



## Charles D (Jul 31, 2012)

I got 5 Ave Maria Knights Templar about a year ago. Between smoking a couple and giving a couple away I have had 1 stick left in my humidor until this Saturday's golf round. I wasn't thrilled with them when I first smoked the first one, so I waited a few months and tried the next one, still not my thing, then this last one was absolute garbage. I had a Macanudo that was the same age with me that I gave to my buddy to smoke. My Ave was crumbling and falling apart, the Macanudo that was literally in the same humidor for the same length of time was just fine! My buddy smoked the Macanudo down to his knuckles where as I threw my Ave Maria away in disgust after just a few minutes. THAT NEVER HAPPENS! I'm seriously unimpressed with the Ave Maria, am I the only one? The marketing behind the brand is brilliant and the band is beautifully designed, so I was originally planning on trying the whole line. Now I'm planning on putting it on my "No Smoke List" Someone please tell me that my 5 pack was just a fluke!


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

Might be they just don't agree with your palate. I've smoked the whole line, and like them all with the exception of the short gordo (Ark of the Covenant?). The KT is by far my favorite vitola and I've been known to spend the $112 on a box from CI when I'm out and haven't caught em on sale. One of my favorite smokes. Construction is generally top notch too. No idea what was wrong with yours.


----------



## BaconStrips (Jun 3, 2012)

I bought a few of the knights Templar over a year ago, and from what I remember they weren't great but they weren't bad cigars. However, I recently smoked an Ave Maria Reconquista and loved it, great cigar. I don't think it's Ave Maria, maybe you just had a bad stick...it happens.


----------



## jphank (Apr 29, 2012)

I've smoked the whole line, multiple sampler boxes, a box of Ark of the Covenant, and a box of Clermonts, and have not had a single issue with construction. Flavor, for me, is best with a good six months on them at 64% rH. Don't smoke them wetter than that. The flavor I find to be genuine and a great medium to full bodied cigar. I can smoke these daily and enjoy the heck out of them even after a month's worth of them.


----------



## Avenidadecuba (Jul 27, 2012)

I enjoy the Ave's very much. The ark is my least favorite, but all the other sizes are good. They have a very CC body profile with some nice woody, nutty characteristics. A great daily if you can afford them.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

have never had any Ave Maria, so I wouldnt know, but it seems that everyone else likes em, maybe they are not for you...


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

I like the bands!


----------



## toofewbullets (May 8, 2012)

Last night I smoked the 2nd single from a purchase I made a few months ago. It was the Clermont (corona). I have to say that both cigars were under filled pretty badly. There was a visible tunnel in the center of the ash which caused the cigar to be very harsh & "ashy" tasting. If it was only one of the 2, id call it a fluke, but as it was both, I won't be buying anymore of these. The flavor wasn't anything special either. This cigar isn't worthy of the band its presented with.


----------



## jmj_203 (Mar 16, 2011)

While I've only smoked one, it was enjoyable but I was distracted so don't recall flavors. However I don't know how you guys are having construction issues, the ones I've seen and few my friends smoked were all impeccable construction. I think it was a clermont (corona) that I smoked and gave a few away.


----------



## Zlc410 (May 16, 2012)

I had a couple bombed to me by Jessica and the one I smoked I loved. No construction issues and I enjoyed the flavor very much.


----------



## t4zalews (Jun 11, 2012)

I got a 5 pack of the clermont off cbid. It had a perfect burn and tasted very good for what it was. I would buy these again in the future..could have just been a bad stick like suggested previously.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Didn't dislike it but wasnt to my tastes.
No problems on construction or draw that I recall.


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

apologies for bringing up a dead thread. But i'm new to this company and was wondering if there was any differences in the flavor profile/blends of all the ave maria's .. obviously the reconquista looks to be unique.. but are all the others merely different in sizes/shape? Also has anyone tried Morro Castle? Opinions?
thanks


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Ain't no such thang as a dead thread, Fred. Er, Korey.


----------



## Don_in_Texas (Sep 30, 2011)

Heartsandspades said:


> apologies for bringing up a dead thread. But i'm new to this company and was wondering if there was any differences in the flavor profile/blends of all the ave maria's .. obviously the reconquista looks to be unique.. but are all the others merely different in sizes/shape? Also has anyone tried Morro Castle? Opinions?
> thanks


Besides the Reconquista, all of the Ave's are the same blend, just in different vitolas. The Knight Templar is my favorite and seems to give the best ratio of wrapper to filler. They're all decent though.

I've smoked many of the Morro's (also by AJ Fernandez) and think these make a pretty good knock-around cigar. Not great, but not bad. They are mild-mediums, milder than the Ave, and not quite as smooth. Good for the price though.


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks Don! I'll probably go with fivers of the torpedo/belicoso and the templer and probably a 20 of the Morro's for some early/lunch smokes!


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

haven't had one, typically stay away from the CI brands save for the few 5 Vegas I have tried and the Ramon Bueso. I hear the Templar is good, but have yet to buy or get bombed one. I would trade for one if someone wanted to? Sure I have something someone would want.


----------



## Heartsandspades (Aug 22, 2012)

meatcake said:


> haven't had one, typically stay away from the CI brands save for the few 5 Vegas I have tried and the Ramon Bueso. I hear the Templar is good, but have yet to buy or get bombed one. I would trade for one if someone wanted to? Sure I have something someone would want.


if i end up getting a box i'll pm you.


----------



## BHS (Nov 20, 2010)

I like em. Don't like spending more than $5 a stick but I like em. I always seem to have a few on hand and enjoy them as semi-celebratory smokes. Definitely not daily's for me though..... Try some other vitolas.


----------

